# Buying a new bow tomorrow



## Hoosierflogger (Jan 14, 2009)

Have fun!
You can't go wrong with the choices you mentioned.
As you can see in my sig, I chose the AM32 but I could have just as easily gone with the 35 or the admiral or the captain, and I know I would have been happy with any of them.


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

AM 35 for me to! Have fun


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

the hoyts a nice bow. havent tried a bt but heard they are good.

if you get a chance try a rytera alien x as well. i thiink it has a nicer draw than the am 32 i played with and its faster and hold better.

but dont think you can go wrong with ethier


----------



## bowtech210 (Jul 8, 2009)

that admiral is a sweet bow.. captain is also awesome. only diff is the little bit a to a on the captain makes it more forgiving, bu the admiral is shorter (better for hunting). when you shoot the admiral and captain, notice the creep when you get it at full draw.. u will notice that you can hold the thing all day with no problem. it feels like nothings their and you almost gotta push to let it down..


----------

